# Gee, it's about time Mavs.



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

A very convincing win tonight for the Mavs. 

Ok, Suns. Let's get to work!!! Don't slack off too much during the break.


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

lol we can't all face the grizz in round one man. rockets are a good team. But I've been looking forward to this matchup. gluck to your squad


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

Well, you get to face Griz when you are the #1 team in the league. :rock:


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

Back to main business...

After watching Mavs and Rocket series, if I were D'Antoni I would put JJ on Terry instead of Nash. Terry is a scoring guard and he can easily score over Nash just like how he did against the Rocket guards. 

Well, maybe Terry is on fire now but it's only understable when Rocket was trying so hard to take Dirk out of his game and they succeed. 

Man, I've never seen Dirk struggles so much in the playoffs. His offense was way out of line. There was no confidence in his shot at all. 

Marion will have to keep Dirk quiet and doesn't give him a chance to get his stroke back. 

Amare will need to destroy inside as much as possible. 

Well, let's see how we do it on Monday.


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

This is going to be one hell of a series. Hopefully Nash doesn't get drained from all the media attention he's going to recieve. I can just imagine all the questions about him and Marc Cuban....

If Dallas can beat Houston with Dirk playing so poorly, just imagine if Dirk catches fire. Dallas is going to be extremely tough.


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

jibikao said:


> Back to main business...
> 
> After watching Mavs and Rocket series, if I were D'Antoni I would put JJ on Terry instead of Nash. Terry is a scoring guard and he can easily score over Nash just like how he did against the Rocket guards.
> 
> ...



terry shot 50 percent this year. He just didn't shoot it that much. check his numbers

http://www.nba.com/playerfile/jason_terry/index.html


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

jibikao said:


> Back to main business...
> 
> After watching Mavs and Rocket series, if I were D'Antoni I would put JJ on Terry instead of Nash. Terry is a scoring guard and he can easily score over Nash just like how he did against the Rocket guards.
> 
> ...


Mavs have too many options, can't put JJ on Terry, Stackhouse and Finley will have a field day and eat Q alive.


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

This has the potential to be one heck of a high scoring series. Wow, this series plus the Sonics and Spurs facing off - wooof!


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

To be honest, this is going to be a great series, just look at the regular season games between both teams. I hope Nash gets a huge ovation by the Dallas crowd when he comes back.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

SMDre said:


> To be honest, this is going to be a great series, just look at the regular season games between both teams. I hope Nash gets a huge ovation by the Dallas crowd when he comes back.


Seriously, the last thing we need are Dallas fans booing him, the Houston sucks chants while we were up by 40 was already out of line, I shudder to think what could potentially happen against Phoenix.


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

Drewbs said:


> Seriously, the last thing we need are Dallas fans booing him, the Houston sucks chants while we were up by 40 was already out of line, I shudder to think what could potentially happen against Phoenix.


Well with the media bashing the Mavs took at the hands of the Rockets, and the dances and celebration the Rockets did on the Mavs home court, I can understand the chants...dosen't mean I agree with them.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Im just happy we got a weeks rest and the Mavs only get a day!!!


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Who knows maybe you'll be rusty and Dallas can steal one on the road.

Anyway, Dirk needs to start balling again, since the Houston series is over, I really hope that Tmac truly did shut down Dirk, because the last thing we need is for him to be in a slump for anotehr round. One was nerve wrecking enough.


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

Kekai23 said:


> Im just happy we got a weeks rest and the Mavs only get a day!!!


I'm not  

There is not time for the Mavs to celebrate this victory. Practice tomorrow, game on Monday.


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

Drewbs said:


> Mavs have too many options, can't put JJ on Terry, Stackhouse and Finley will have a field day and eat Q alive.


Finley? That guy still plays in the NBA? I did not know that.


----------



## 1 Penny (Jul 11, 2003)

Marion vs Dirk
Johnson vs Terry

If those match ups balances out, it'll be a really good series.

This will go 6 or 7 games. My mind says Mavs... my heart says Suns.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

1 Penny said:


> Marion vs Dirk
> Johnson vs Terry
> 
> If those match ups balances out, it'll be a really good series.
> ...


:yes: Heart is with the Suns all the way. Marion needs to do good on Dirk, and Jim Jackson needs to step up like he has been doing.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

Drewbs said:


> Mavs have too many options, can't put JJ on Terry, Stackhouse and Finley will have a field day and eat Q alive.


Well, I am not sure why you think Stackhouse and Finely will eat Q alive. Did you watch the series against the Griz? Q had very good defense especially in game 1 and 2. 

Finely eating Q??? That dude is soooooooo old. Of all the Mavs, I think he should be gone FIRST. But again, he is the heart and soul...whatever that means. 

Stackhouse on the other end can be dangerous but he is not a consistent threat. He may show up once a twice but overall, I think Q can handle him. 


Oh well, we'll see how it goes. I mean there will be a lot of changes after Game 1. All these are just "guessing".


----------



## SirChaz (Feb 4, 2005)

Mavs really have no answer for Amare. He is the guy that breaks down the defense. If the Suns limit second shots by the Mavs they will be fine.

The Suns have 5 guys on the floor at any time that are a threat to score. Pick your poison.

Suns in 6.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

1 Penny said:


> Marion vs Dirk
> Johnson vs Terry
> 
> If those match ups balances out, it'll be a really good series.
> ...


Honestly, Johnson may be able to d up against Terry, but Nash will HAVE to guard someone. The Mavs have scoring options at every position except for center.

If I were the Suns, I'd rather it be Terry than either Stackhouse or Finley.


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

I really didn't get a chance to sit down and look at the games aginst Phoenix. I would like to see how Nash and Dirk guard each other on switches because it is going to happen. I also want to see Dirk cap a couple of Nash's layups. I still kinda miss Nash, but JET has eased that pain.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

SMDre said:


> I really didn't get a chance to sit down and look at the games aginst Phoenix. I would like to see how Nash and Dirk guard each other on switches because it is going to happen. I also want to see Dirk cap a couple of Nash's layups. I still kinda miss Nash, but JET has eased that pain.


I love JET, he has quickly become one of my favorite players this season even before the playoffs. With him, we get to truly run our offense through Dirk because JET doesn't dominate the ball. He is a good shooter, a good defender, he can pass, he can penetrate, and has been so good for the Mavs so far that it doesn't even bother me that he sometimes plays out of control and has dumb turnovers. Its almost as good as still having Nash (not quite), but in a different way.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

*Careful what you wish for.*



jibikao said:


> Finely eating Q??? That dude is soooooooo old. Of all the Mavs, I think he should be gone FIRST. But again, he is the heart and soul...whatever that means.
> Stackhouse on the other end can be dangerous but he is not a consistent threat. He may show up once a twice but overall, I think Q can handle him.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

SirChaz said:


> Mavs really have no answer for Amare. He is the guy that breaks down the defense. If the Suns limit second shots by the Mavs they will be fine.
> 
> The Suns have 5 guys on the floor at any time that are a threat to score. Pick your poison.
> 
> Suns in 6.


Finally a guy I recruit posting in here. But post in the Game Thread guys!


----------

